# Seriously Sandblasted Headlights



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I haven't yet seen a kit that actually works for something like that. What I would recommend is wet sanding with the following grits:

400
800
1500/2000

Once you've got everything sanded down with the finest grit, use some rubbing compound and polish them up. Finish off with some polishing compound. Takes a bit of elbow grease, but the result is worth it. Expect to put in 2-3 hours per lens if doing this by hand. If you get a power ball, you can do it a bit more quickly.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I never had luck trying to fix a bad lens, always seemed to get worse. If your serious about replacing though would be cheaper to at least attempt to buff it out before buying a whole new lens.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm also in the process of figuring out what to do with my 10 yr old smokers tar looking headlights on the other car. I saw like 15 things in Walmart and a few YouTube videos of stuff.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The lenses that show sun damage (clouding) can be somewhat restored but once the various products are used it becomes a once every six month to a year chore.

Pitting.....like mentioned earlier, sanding with multiple less agressive steps kindof makes em a bit better.
Frankly though, since the car has been in production for four full years now there has to be bucketloads of housings available from the wrecking yards......lot of cars totalled with rear and side damage with lots of undamaged housings.
Might want to snoop around and see whats out there before giving up that much labor and time for a admittedly temporary repair.

Rob


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Robby said:


> The lenses that show sun damage (clouding) can be somewhat restored but once the various products are used it becomes a once every six month to a year chore.
> 
> Pitting.....like mentioned earlier, sanding with multiple less agressive steps kindof makes em a bit better.
> Frankly though, since the car has been in production for four full years now there has to be bucketloads of housings available from the wrecking yards......lot of cars totalled with rear and side damage with lots of undamaged housings.
> ...


Pitted headlights can be made to look almost new with enough elbow grease assuming the pits aren't horribly deep. It's oxidation that is more difficult to fix as that will have you shaving down a lot of material. 

Car-part.com has housings for no less than $90 apiece, plus shipping. Best case, you can get a pair in good shape for $200-$250.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Off topic and I apologize but wanted to ask, at 232k miles hows the car treating you?


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I knew when I bought my cruze it would get a lot of highway miles. So I bought the clear 3m lens protection and mine still look almost new. I would recommend this to anyone who is going to keep this car for a while. Also it will prevent a lens from getting cracked from a stone kick up from the road also.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

cruze2011white said:


> I knew when I bought my cruze it would get a lot of highway miles. So I bought the clear 3m lens protection and mine still look almost new. I would recommend this to anyone who is going to keep this car for a while. Also it will prevent a lens from getting cracked from a stone kick up from the road also.


Absolutly agree.....If I was on the highway more than once every month or two I'd have the 3m shields over the lenses.
Stuff works grear....I've seen several high milers getting the shields replaced.....the material all pitted and worn, the lamp housings look like new.

Rob


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I would recommend a sand blaster, a grinder with 50 grit paper, hose it off, then use saran wrap to give you that shine back lol..........on a serious note, the best things Ive done are what Xtreme said but once you finish paint plasti-dip clear on it to protect it from fading.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Persay not any old kit would work but a professional buff job on the lights would work amazing. I have done it with great results. Gonna be anexpensive fix BUT you can go buff your whole car and make 'er fresh after 200k+ miles.
Mike


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

That's some crazy mileage!!! And I thought my 67,000 miles was a lot!!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah im still a bit uncertain about what to do. The way I see it I have a couple options. Leave the headlights as they are or invest in the parts necessary to attempt a repair myself. I could pay for a cheap restoration and hope for the best or as Rob suggested look for some used headlights.

I have a decision to make but ultimately whatever I decide I will definately be purchasing the new Philips Xtreme Vision bulbs. If I end up purchasing a new or used set of I will invest in the clear protective covers something I never considered before. Thankfully these current headlights are not cracked and have been durable enough to last and survive some serious punishment.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

tracepk said:


> Off topic and I apologize but wanted to ask, at 232k miles hows the car treating you?


The cruze is treating me the same as it did when I drove off the lot 2 1/2 years ago. The car still seems new to me and drives like a new cruze as well.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I used this on my wife's car, and it turned out very well: Headlight Lens Restoration System :3M US

It's about $30 at Advance, and it took less time than I expected to clean her headlights up.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

weimerrj said:


> I used this on my wife's car, and it turned out very well: Headlight Lens Restoration System :3M US
> 
> It's about $30 at Advance, and it took less time than I expected to clean her headlights up.


How long ago did you do it?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I used a headlight restoration system on my dad's old car when I detailed it up to sell it, at 152k and 9 years old. After an hour of work or so, it definitely made a huge improvement, but they weren't completely clear like new. But they looked much better and didn't look yellow.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sand your old ones to look decent and then go to National and rent a new Cruze for a day and...nevermind. I did not just say that.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> Sand your old ones to look decent and then go to National and rent a new Cruze for a day and...nevermind. I did not just say that.












Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's my suggestion. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81866
Mick's garage sale


----------

